# Sulfur burps, yeast belches, rotton egg gas... help :(



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Title says it all, and I know I'm not alone. I read some stuff on more mainstream sites, but before I go putting stuff into my body, I wanted some natural input.

It starts with a feeling of fullness that never really goes away, eventually leads to the Belch of Death Syndrome in which DH won't even allow me in the same room as he is, and ends in either diarrhea, vomiting of spoiled-smelling food, or both. I am EMETOPHOBIC so I'd love for a miracle treatment to come along before I go to bed!

This usually happens 2-3 times a year, but this pregnancy it's happened 4 times so far. DS also is starting to get them (he's 18 months), but usually NOT at the same time I do.

HELP!!!


----------



## elisent (May 30, 2006)

I had this happening off and on for quite a while and I think it had something to do with my diet. I'm normally vegetarian but I ended up eating some things with ground beef in them while I was on bedrest and was depending on others for food. I finally realized that every time I ate something with ground beef I would get the sulfur burps/vomiting/diarrhea. When I took meat back out of my diet all that stopped. I've had digestive problems in the past that ended when I became vegetarian so I think I'm allergic or sensitive to meat.

I would suggest cutting out possibly problematic foods for a while and see if that helps. Cut out animal proteins, sugar, and processed foods. Just stick to a very simple, natural diet. Try using probiotics, too, if you don't use them already. If something is messing with your gut that might reset things.

As for dealing with symptoms when it does happen: this isn't really natural, but I bought Gas-X and took it the second my symptoms started. It would just about eliminate the burps and things never built up to the vomiting point.

edited to say: here is the thread I posted when I was having problems http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=788306


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

I developed a sensitivity to eggs during my pregnancy that made me very sick and I remember the smell you're describing. Is it possible? Dairy was also a trigger.


----------



## ElkMtnsMama (Feb 26, 2008)

This sounds a lot like giardia. Is there any chance your water supply could occasionally be contaminated (shallow well, cistern,etc)? I had giardia once, and the sulpher burps and feeling of constant fullness sound just like what I experienced. Of course, if you have moved or changed water sources since you first began having these periodic symptoms, it is probably something else.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

I've thought giardia too, since it fits perfectly... it just happens every few months, and then it's over in 24 hours (like, I feel pretty good now!)

I've lived in five different places during these episodes, 3 well water and 2 city water, so I don't think it's that.

I haven't been able to link it with any foods... ever... I eat virtually the same thing every single day (I'm boring) for breakfast, and rotate the same 5-6 meals for lunch/dinners. So I don't think it's that.

I'm always stressed. I've actually been a little less stressed lately... so it's not that!

So, I'm at a total loss. And everything I've read online has been in other forums--people who also are dying to know what it is, or have theories, but that there is no actual medical explanation yet.

FWIW, I went the total conservative medicine route last night. I can deal with a very high level of pain (12 hours of pitocin w/o pain relief, bring it on!), I can deal with sinus hell if I have to... but I do NOT DO nausea/vomiting. I took Phenergan (I know, shame shame), 1 whole pill over the course of the night. And -- TMI-- it didn't knock me out as well as usual. I still woke up every 1-2 hours with horrible diarrhea... (thank God I woke up, that would have been one HORRIBLE mess to clean up...







) And by morning I felt weak but much better.

So, we could theorize away.







I'd LOVE to know what it is, so I could permanently prevent it in the future. When it happens... it's just sheer hell.


----------



## ElkMtnsMama (Feb 26, 2008)

No, it doesn't sound like it could be giardia, since you have moved several times and still get it. Sounds pretty miserable, though! I'm glad you are starting to feel better now. Chewing some fennel seeds might help with the gas and burping aspect, if/when it happens again.


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

I thought this was a problem unique to us! I started having this at the end of my 2nd pregnancy or later. Since then, my girls will get this occasionally, too. Even the baby had it this time. We just got through a weird week of this and the last time I had it was Nov. I have no idea what triggers it. Dh's theory was that since we are big into probiotics, whenever we get sick, somehow all our good germs off-gas this stuff or it's the smell of the bad germs dying! Who knows. I sure hope it's not a parasite of some kind.

I follow a traditional foods diet, so it includes meat. We have no food sensitivities, that I'm aware of.

My online search seemed to get a lot of people who have lots of other issues or illnesses in addition to this. We are really healthy and just occasionally get these weird burps, occasionally accompanied with diarrhea and more rarely, vomiting. I just assumed our bodies were cleansing themselves in most unpleasant ways!


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Could it be gall bladder issues? I had all those symptoms with my gall bladder attacks.


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

I have the nasty burps followed by vomiting but I just thought it was a regular stomach bug, you know, I never thought of it as a "condition" - I will say that I get sick EVERY TIME the kids get sick, so I have had stomach bug/vomiting more times since having kids than I have had in all other years of my life combined. I don't know, I never thought anything of it, I thought I was just catching a virus from the kids.


----------



## Sarah007 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi there!

Any news on this thing? I have them too sometimes, had them 3 times for about a day once a half year, then they were gone for two years but I got them again for a day last week.

Absolutely gross, I can live with all kinds of bad stuff in my life, but this really scares me. I cannot tie it to any foods i've eaten, but I'm changing diet AGAIN just to be sure. I'm getting paranoia. First time I had them, was together with a roommate who had them as well, so i think it's food/virus related?

I think it's not giardia cause my symptoms only last for 8-24 hours. Also I don't drink contaminated waters. Does Giardia return by itself (if it was Giardia at all)?


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

This has happened to me a few times. The last time I had it was when the rest of the family had a traditional stomach bug. I never got the symptoms they had, but had the rotten-egg burps and diarrhea. That leads me to believe that it might be the way my body reacts to a stomach virus. I don't know for sure, though....


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

I've only ever had the sulphur burps with food poisoning--trips abroad or bad food at home. I personally don't think there are so much "stomach bugs" as there is food borne illness, and that usually has to do with some form of meat for me; poor cleaning of utensils, poor storage, old meat, etc. So if I burp sulphur I immediately know I have food poisoning. blech. Glad you feel better though.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

I got them worse while I was pg-- I could not have McDonald's (specifically the "all white meat" nuggets), or any kind of pork


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

After last week, I don't think it's food poisoning related for us. There was a bug going around and we got it. It went through us one by one. It was mild (gone after one day or night) and I had some sulfur burps.


----------



## NoMariposa (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeast over growth?

Something in your gut is causing this.

Lack of enzymes in your digestive track.
Or lack of probiotics.


----------



## HongKong (Nov 5, 2008)

I had this exact same problem for years and it was driving me crazy! I visited a leading gastro-enterologist who performed every procedure under the sun and declared me "healthy". I finally went to a naturopath who worked out within 5 minutes that since the birth of my son my body no longer has the digestive enzymes to break down animal protein.

What would happen is that I would eat meat, and within about 12-24 hours afterwards would start the sulphuric burps (rotting carcass to be exact!) then the vomitting followed by a bad case of diarrhea.

So, I now eat natural yoghurt (probiotic) with berries or kiwi fruit/papaya (enzymes) every morning. I don't EVER eat red meat. I sometimes eat egg or fish, but only at lunchtime and not at night. I also have a herbal digestive ezyme I take before meals if I'm out with friends at a restaurant.

The good news is that it has only returned one since then, when I was forced to eat chicken at a dinner party. On the downside there is no "cure" for this - it is for life. It is usually hereditary also so check if your kids have a sensitivity. I was fine until about age 26 and it became more and more frequent.

My mother has it, as did her father. They just never knew what it was!

Good luck.


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

For me, I might buy that I get a bug that temporarily depletes my intake of enzymes and my gut probiotics, leading to the sulfur burps. But it's definitely not an ongoing thing. Being a traditional foodie, we eat lots of meat and tons of probiotics. Very interesting for me to see, though, all the various factors we all have for this one gross symptom!


----------



## Bitzy (Oct 6, 2008)

I had an epidsode like this last Christmas...it passed through my whole family but only my ds and I experienced the full brunt of the sulfur nastiness. After reading a ton, parasites kept coming up and a natural remedy for that is to drink an ounce or two of apple cider vinegar (diluted with water) once or twice a day until it clears. I felt better within a day or two and the symptoms never returned.

I doubt that we would've caught a parasite from our water supply but another possible source is pets. Dogs can pick up giardia from the feces of other animals or from drinking out of questionable water sources. It can then be passed on from their feces to us, probably more easily than we'd like to imagine! That was the only thing I could think of regarding our infection since we had absolutely every symptom of giardia infection without the obvious tainted water connection.


----------



## tropic777 (Apr 24, 2009)

It's not the eggs, it's the WHEY in the dairy. Also try to avoid Corn products.

Cut out milk, cream, or items with WHEY protein, see if that helps.








:


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

Last month I had the start of the sulphur burps. It had been almost a year since an episode. Have no idea if this is what stopped them, but I realized I was getting them and that afternoon took a huge dose of Vitamin C and a few gulps of garlic honey. I wanted to try to kill or thwart whatever was taking over. That night the burps were gone and I was eating normally. The next day I had one....um....runny trip to the bathroom, but all was well otherwise, thank goodness. I was trying to figure out how to revamp my week but I didn't have to at all!


----------



## youngwife (Apr 5, 2009)

I have dealt with this as well, and it is truly as horrible as everyone has mentioned.

Last bought, I chewed about ten papaya enzymes, and it was the first time that I didn't end up with the vomiting and diarrhea, thankfully.

So, I wonder....could the giardia stop enzymes from working as they should, and so therefore, if a person is lacking enzymes they can have this, too!?!?

I am really hoping that taking enzymes will help. My daughters and I both have these!!


----------



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

Have you loked into low levels of hcl? When I would eat meat, especially red, it always felt like it never went down and would burp it up even 8 hours later. I did an at home test for hcl and have found that I have really low levels of hcl.


----------



## Michele Wright (Jun 23, 2012)

I am suffering as of now with these horrible eggy burps, diarrhea, and vomiting. I have been in the hospital three times because of this and they told me it was a stomach bacteria. Because of me being pregnant there is not too much they can give a pregnant woman so I had to make sure I stay dehydrated and just let it run its course. I never suffered with this until I got pregnant. It is so weird. For it to be a stomach virus or bacteria my husband has not caught it once. Whatever this is has me shooting strange stuff from both ends. I really wish there was a better cure. I have taken Immodium, Zantac, Promethegan, and been drinking so much water till it feels as if i'm going to drown myself. I'm so scared to really take anything else. This is my first pregnancy so I don't really know what to expect or feel comfortable taking anything that my cause harm to my baby. Do anybody have any natural remedies that may help me through this?


----------



## LSPT (Jun 23, 2012)

Sulfur burps is classic sign for giardia which needs to be treated. You need to keep your weight up.


----------



## euphorickait (Feb 18, 2016)

Is anyone still suffering from this? I do when I eat meat or spicy things. It has gradually gotten worse over the past 2 years. I developed while pregnant. I thought switching to natural meats would help and it did for a while but now it's all meat wild or injected and fake. I was go ogling around and saw that low stomach bile and cause these reactions plus some other symptoms I have that may or may not be related.


----------

